# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 22.12.2014 - 29.12.2014

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *18*, суммарный объем архивов: *443* мб Извлечено файлов: *586*, суммарный объем: *831* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *216* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *19*, в частности:
 c:program filesdiscount_frenzydiscount_frenzy-bho.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-7.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-5.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-2.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program filesappenableappenablebho.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bcx c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-11.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12hdq-1.2cv22.12-bho.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-3.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:documents and settingsadminapplication datazyaza.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-6.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program filesdiscount_frenzydiscount_frenzy-codedownloader.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-4.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-5.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:documents and settingsadminapplication data14351updater.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Amonetize.qts c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-7.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12hdq-1.2cv22.12-codedownloader.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-2.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx c:program filesdiscount_frenzyf7208b05-5483-467e-ac60-b7294b1479f0-6.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.dk c:program fileshdq-1.2cv22.12f15fc9cd-4bc2-4713-b001-10fdb45d660e-11.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.jqx Ожидают классификации: *351*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

